# show us your food bottles



## stinger haut (Jun 29, 2007)

How about everyone that collects food related bottles post your favorite/s ones. This is a broad spectrum of different types of bottles, so don't be shy, just post them. 
 I'll start out with a favorite iron pontiled sauce of mine. 
 Stinger 
 THE PICTURE OF THE BOTTLE IS IN THE NEXT POST


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is the picture of the bottle.
 Stinger
 (God, I hate computers)


----------



## annie44 (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a great sauce bottle!  Here's a picture of a couple of my Bunker Hill pickle bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 29, 2007)

Now you've gone and done it. I'm gonna have to go and dig through some boxes.


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Those are very nice Bunker Hills pickles. The square shoulder ones are much harder to find than the sloping ones.
 You could easliy make a collection out of just Bunker Hills pickles.
 They come in many colors, different embossing, shapes and sizes. 
 Thanks for your post and sharing your bottles with the forum.
 Stinger


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great bottles! I dont have any good food bottles at all...


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Tony, shame on you for not any food related bottles.
 However, I don't any druggist bottles either and they seem much more interesting.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Come on Warrren, dig deeply into those boxes and show us your bottles!!!!
 Stinger


----------



## adshepard (Jun 30, 2007)

My two favorite food bottles - pepper sauces found off Eastport, Maine - 

 Photo not working, probably too big.

 Here is a link:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v233/adsads/Bottles/peppers.jpg?t=1183199190

 Alan


----------



## bearswede (Jun 30, 2007)

As a non-collector of food bottles (ketchup/catsup bottles make me shudder), I have but one example... A pretty standard one, probably most everyone has one, but old, none-the-less...



 Ron


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Alan, those are very nicely shaped examples of sauce bottles. There are probably hundreds, possibly over a thousand different types of sauces.
 Thanks for posting them.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Ron, you have a very nice and early, crude example. These bottles are from about 1848 and a merchant named Rapheal was an importer of varies food items. He had a store in New York City and he imported this brand of mustard simply embossed LONDON MUSTARD from England (big surprise). He was an agent for the English company of Thawaitties & Bradshaw, a very large exporter of varies food products worldwide. These usually are found in aqua, they also have green, teal and one known very dark green example. The colored ones are very rare with only a handfull of known examples. Ron, thanks for taking the time to post your open pontil mustard bottle.
 Stinger


----------



## annie44 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are a couple more - the one on the right is actually a pure green, with no trace of amber.  The middle one is my newest addition, the large size I had been looking for for awhile.


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Those are very nice examples and in excellent condition. The green Bunker Hills is a tuff color to find. The larger sizes are also hard to come by.
 Notice the difference in the embossing with the large bottle compared to the smaller ones.
 Thanks again for sharing your unique Bunker Hill pickles.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

One of the more famous food manufacturers was the Heinz Co based out of Pittsburgh area. A true rags to riches story, Henry John Heinz was born in Sharpsburg, Pa, even in his youth he sold the family vegetables to Pittsburgh stores.[/align]The earlist of the Heinz bottles were actually embossed Heinz Noble. This was because he had formed a partnership with a Mr. Noble in 1869. Unfortunately and fortunately for Heinz the business with Noble went bankrupt in 1873.[/align]During those years that Henry Heinz and Noble were no longer in business, his brother and cousin took control over the business. The Noble name was dropped from the business. All products produced during this time period were embossed Heinz Brothers and F & J Heinz Co. They started a unique numbering system in 1874 for each one of the company products.The embossing is on the bottom of each bottle and became the basis for not only the product number, but eventually was coded with the glass manufacturer, plant code, date, mold number, etc.  I think most of us have heard of the famous Heinz 57, well that was a marketing tool that they used by simply referring to that particluar product whose number was 57.[/align]In 1888, Heinz regained the company (with help from his family, more later about this unique chapter in the Heinz saga) and called it the H.J. Heinz Co. [/align]This early example of a Heinz sauce held Heinz Brothers or F & J Worcester & Celery sauces. Its unique in design and one of the few early heinz that is embossed Heinz Bros. & Co. It is numbered 5. It one of the few Heinz bottles that is slender in its shape and has fluted panels. These usually come in clear glass, I was lucky enough to find this one in aqua.[/align]Stinger[/align]


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is the picture of the embossed bottom.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is one of my favorite pontiled figural sauces. It is embossed LOUIS WITTENBERG PHILDa Pa.  
 The glass is clear, the lip is tooled and it has an iron pontil..
 What makes it really different is that food bottles weren't made in figural shapes of  houses or cabins. They didn't make too many figural cabin shaped sauces with this type of detail.
 Stinger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2007)

*Heres a few of my food bottles. 3  pepper sauces and a pickle.*


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Stinger,great topic and I love all the bottles above.Foods are my absolute favorite with cathedral sauces on the top of the list.Here are few of my favorites I have dug.The first one is a teal green cathedral sauce I dug in New Hampshire about 7 years ago in a dump.That is when I was bit by the cathedral bug.It was my first really good pontilled food bottle and remains a favorite.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Next to some aquas.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

The base,watch your finger!


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

The next two are a pair of sauce bottles,both dug from an early Illinois privy with my wife about a year later.One is embossed WESTERN  SPICE  MILLS  and the other simply  ST. LOUIS..They are both St.Louis bottles made for the same company and are both iron pontilled.These are probably my favorite bottles I own.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Embossing


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

another


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

The bases


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

The next is a very rare blue-green colored pickle jar,dug from a privy here in Ohio last fall.It is one of the most attractive designs I have seen on a bottle.Not a true cathedral but I am not complaining.It is embossed J. MCCOLLICK & CO. NEW YORK with floral designs on two of the sides.Enjoy


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Iron pontilled base on the pickle


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

This one is Shriver's Oyster Ketchup in a killer green color dug this past winter.It came out of the hole encrusted in rust but cleaned up this nice without a tumble.This one dates to the civil war era and is not pontilled.Dug a broken copper-puce one with an iron pontil across the street.Would love to add more of these in different colors.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is a rare 6 sided,smooth based cathedral dug a couple years ago.It is embossed HARISON & WILSON  CINCINATI,O..I have heard of another but have not seen another of these.Notice they left a letter out of Harrison and Cincinnati to allow them to fit on the window panel.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Embossing


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry for the overload of pics,but I am very passionate about these bottles and wanted to share.I have truly been blessed to have dug so many fine bottles from my favorite category over the years.I hope it continues,but even if it doesn't the fun is in the hunt.If anyone has any embossed Cathedral sauces or cathedral sauces in color I would be interested in trading for,or purchasing them.I am not looking for bargains and will gladly pay top dollar,there are not many out there and even less available for purchase.Thanks and I hope you guys enjoy,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Great Heinz bottle,hadn't seen that one before!Great history also.Thanks for sharing


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Great bunker hill's Annie.I don't know if I like them or your Saratoga's better.Thanks for sharing the great pics.Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2007)

wOw!!  Some killer food bottles Doug some of the best ive seen..I hardly ever dig Pickels or peppers  , I think the people drank xxx there meals around here back then hahaha Rick


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 30, 2007)

> Somebody start a thread "crap I took home but don't know why" and I got it covered.


 
 I was just thinking the same thing! Great bottles everyone!


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Those are some of the most popular, rarest and most sought after cathedral sauces and pickle bottles. 
 Any cathedral sauces that are embossed or any other color than aqua are worth a lot of money. The Shrivers is also one of the most sought after embossed sauces around.
 Excellent finds, many diggers have dug for years and haven't ever dug a quarter of what you have.
 Great bottles and pictures. Thank you for sharing those beautiful finds of yours.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Lobey,
 Don't you dare not post your bottles. Any bottle is that you have is worth posting.
 Stinger


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Rick,Tony,Stinger.Lobes,trust me I have a pile of durkees,ketchups and unembossed mustards out in the garage also.Just had a little luck with me on a few occasions.There are alot of common sauces and others I never dig,it is very weird..Please post your finds for us to see,you always seem to have some good stuff to show.Doug


----------



## LC (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, I am sort of with Lobes on this one. After seeing these bottles, I am reluctant to try and post any of my mediocre stuff. But what the heck, I am pretty toughed skinned, and *maybe someone could use a laugh this evening* ! Here is a mustard jar I like really well, not sure how old it is , but it is different from most you find. This jar has an embossed Eagle on the front of the jar, embossed Giessen's Union Mustard on the back side. Looks to have an applied ring top. Stands 5" tall


----------



## annie44 (Jun 30, 2007)

Doug, 
 Thanks so much for posting pictures of your incredible bottles!  My favorite is the one embossed St. Louis - Both of my parents and I were born in Missouri, so the Missouri bottles always catch my eye!  I also love an iron pontil!
 Cindy


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 30, 2007)

Now that i think about it i do have two sitting around. Ill have to find them and get some pics taken tommarrow in the sun!


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice selection of three different sauces. Great contrast in their designs. The pickle is a good example of a crude unembossed with a crude applied string lip.
 Thanks for sharing your bottles with the forum.
 Stinger


----------



## annie44 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Lobey,
 Your picture must have popped up while I was typing my last post - nice bottles, I'd never heard of Daddie's Favorite Sauce before!


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 30, 2007)

Actually i have a pic of one right here. Stinger can ya give me more info on it? I believe its a wax sealer


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 30, 2007)

base


----------



## LC (Jun 30, 2007)

> cathedral


  Well, went back to my junk site to get a few pics of the better cathedrals I have, and they have dissappeared from the listings, guess I goofed something up back there some how. Oh well, they were only the Aqua ones anyway.......


----------



## annie44 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's an open pontil spice jar...


----------



## annie44 (Jun 30, 2007)

The base...


----------



## LC (Jun 30, 2007)

Like this one really well too, wish I had the original lid for it. Dove Mustard, Frank Tea & Spice Co. Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Lobey, I would have to agree that was the best $5.00 you spend on a bottle.
 Nice label on that first Heinz, very clear, no stains and looks complete. The bulbous one is just a great example of the variety of shapes that were used  by the food industry.
 They all look like they're in excellent condition.
 Thanks again for posting your bottles.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Tony,
 Yes, an early wax sealer, 1880's or possibly a little earlier. This was during the time when the Henry Heinz 's brother and cousin took control of the business.
 Is that a number 10 on the bottom?
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

That is a very nice open pontiled spice bottle. Its also in excellent condition, did you tumble it?
 I have seen quite a few of your bottles posted on the forum. You must have one heck of a collection. 
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

LC, I believe this Dove mustard is from the same company that is famous for its peanut butter.
 The embossing on this is very pleasing to the eyes. 
 Yeah, having the original lid would be the icing on the cake for sure.
 Thanks for your post.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

I collect pontiled embossed mustards. LC's posting of his Dove Mustard reminded me of them.
 Here is one of my favorite open pontiled mustards. Its embossed F & B or it could be B & F.  One possibly that F&B may be from the company of Flint Bros & Co in Boston in the early 1860's or it could be B&F for a company named Buckley Fiske & Co of New York around the same time period.
 Whichever it is or isn't, I just really like its design. I believe that this one was dug in the Northeast.
 Stinger
 .


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yea thats a ten stinger. Think there is any value to it?


----------



## LC (Jul 1, 2007)

Super nice Mustard Stinger, I do not have any pontiled mustards at all. but I have sure seen some super nice pontiled sauce & mustards on here this evening. Loved the cathedral from Cincinnati, as well as all of them for that matter. A Person who has the opportunity to dig in those early privies is surely blessed. It is without doubt hard work, as well as dangerous, but I would think it would be such a rush to be able to do so, and to come out of them with the premium bottles they find in them. There was a fellow some years back in Cincinnati that got killed in one of those privies, or cisterns one damn thing caved in on him. I am sure that not all, but that many of the privy diggers in the Cincy area now use shoring equipment of some kind to prevent any cave ins.  And yes, the Dove Brand Mustard Jar is from the Makers of Jumbo Peanut Butter. Warren has one of these too, he called its shape a Vendors Jar. There is also a one pound size jar exactly like the Jumbo Peanut Butter Jar only it has DOVE BRAND MUSTARD is embossed on it along with the kissing Doves embossed on it in place of the elephant. I have had the chance to buy one anywhere from 40 to 65  dollars, but do not want bad enough to pay that kind of money for it in order to get it. I figure I will stumble into one of them some where along the line. I have a few of some of the Jumbo peanut butters jars on my junk site below, and need to get the rest of them on there as well, like the Jumbo Applebutter and other odd shaped jars.  My apologies for the poor pics I have on there, have not had the chance to go back and redo them all. Most of the pics were done on scanner, blasted camera was on the blink at the time I started it.
      Noticed back there earlier this evening when I was back there that my pontiled Peppersauce bottles are gone from their listings, and there are pictures of other kinds of peppersauce bottles in their place. I do not know how I did it, but apparently, they were some how accidentally deleted I guess, when I put the second back of peppersauce bottles on there one evening, so you will see a different peppersauce bottle other than a cathedrals on a couple of listings. Will try and fix that tomorrow. Also have some more Hutch and squat sodas I want to get on there too. I just have to dig them out yet and get some pictures of them. Anyway, if you venture back there, I hope you see something you will enjoy seeing,  to warrant taking up your time to go and  look. Take care, Lou

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/


----------



## LC (Jul 1, 2007)

Stinger, I have a Heinz Catsup bottle embossed HEINZ BROTHERS,do you know when the brothers operated it, whether in the beginning or later?  I am going to have to do a little research on the topic I think.


----------



## bearswede (Jul 1, 2007)

> The middle one is my newest addition, the large size I had been looking for for awhile.


 
 Hope that didn't cost you an arm and a Foote...  




 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jul 1, 2007)

> LOUIS WITTENBERG PHILDa Pa.


 
 Nice one, Stinger!

 Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jul 1, 2007)

Came pretty close to getting a real bargain on that one, Ron, but a "non-collector" of food bottles gave me a run for my money!!

 Stinger - I don't believe that the spice jar has ever been tumbled - but sometimes I'm not sure how I would know if it has had a light tumble before I bought it.  Thanks for your comments on my bottles -  I've really enjoyed the pics from your collection, too.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Tony,
 Most food bottles (even ex-rare) don't carry much monetary value. I have some one of a kind bottles and I would be lucky to get $20.00 for them.
 However, a Geisson's eagle embossed mustard recently sold on ebay for about $650.00. I think that was an auction that went out of hand. I have 6 different varients of that Geisson's mustard and three I dug and the others I paid around a $100.00 or less for each one. They are considered one of the most collectable mustards in the food industry.
 The most valuable Heinz are the early Heinz Noble. I have a very good friend who is a longtime collector in Pittsburgh. He is very well connected to the local diggers and the Pittsburgh Bottle Club. I get emails along with pictures of some totally unknown Heinz Noble bottles (pontiled) that would totally blow the minds of most collectors in the food bottle industry. The digging in that area is unbelieveable for the amount and range of all eastern and midwest bottles.
 Your Heinz # 10 is very early, but value is around $20.00 or so. However, you never know what some bidders would bid if you were to put it up for auction.
 A lot of the cathedral pickles, colored, specially designed or embossed usually bring more money. Many of the cathedral sauces that are the same as the mentioned above will also bring in a lot of money. Then there are a scattering of various food related bottles that just about always sell at pretty good prices. 
 Check out on ebay the cobalt Maple Sap/ Boiled Cider bottle in the food auction section. It looks a lot like the cobalt Casper's Whiskey from N.C. That one is a favorite with collectors of food bottles. The seller is a very honest old time bottle collector, who is very well known on the east coast and on ebay.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Ron, Thanks for the compilment on that sauce. Its a rare one and just very different from most sauces.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Was that Bunker Hill pickle on ebay recently? I was watching that one to see what it would end up selling for. It seemed as though it was going to be a sleeper, then it was bid up. 
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Age would range from about 1874-5 to about 1888. In 1888, Henry Heinz gained back control of the company and renamed H.J. Heinz Co. They still could have used that mold after Henry ran the company, but I highly doubt it because Henry wanted it known that he was in control again.
 What number is on the bottom of your bottle?
 Stinger


----------



## annie44 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep, it was on ebay.  I thought it was going to be a sleeper too, but Ron and I both put in last second bids, and it took a big jump!


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

A lot of times, with an auction, the bidding really starts right before it ends. I always grit my teeth at the end, either hoping that no else will bid more than me or trying to put in a last minute higher bid that will win the bottle.
 Well, you won a good one.
 Stinger


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2007)

Great thread, Stinger! Here is one I dug from a privy last year. It's an open-pontiled 1850s W. Braunewell mustard barrel. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice, strong pontil. I dug one just like this, but with no embossing from the same pit. Sadly, it was broken. I'm glad this one was good.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2007)

I dig the op mustard Jim! IM not a big collector of foods but some are pretty cool, most of the op foods we dig are umembossed.Rick


----------



## capsoda (Jul 1, 2007)

Here is a quart size Lea & Perrins. You don't see many of these.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 1, 2007)

This is a Heinz catsup bottle. It is known as the Heinz Baseball because of the embossed baseball type stiching on all four corners.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 1, 2007)

A pepper sauce with milk glass ribbons in it. you can just make out some of them in the lip.


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2007)

Rick, Thanks, bud. It's the only embossed pontil food I've dug so far. It's very rare (never saw another), but no killer value. I would estimate $100 or so, but I could be wrong.

 Cap, Love those peppersauces! I've never dug a whole one. I've never seen the big L&P either. ~Jim


----------



## woody (Jul 1, 2007)

I found this a couple of weeks ago here in NH.
 It is a Pure Olive Oil S.S.P.
 I've dug these before but this one is smaller at 6 inches tall and sun colored amethyst.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Jim,
 I was hoping you would post your W. Braunewell pickle. Your little barrel is closer to 1845 and is very rare with an open pontil.
 I have the later iron pontiled version of the W. Braunewell.
 Its really a greater find when your the digger who pulled it out of the privy.
 If you ever dig another op Braunewell and don't want to have duplicates, email me.
 Thanks for posting that little gem.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Howsit Warren,
 Those big Lea and Perrins are much harder to find than the small ones. 
 The Heinz baseball ketchup ball is a classic and just looks so good. You think the Pittsburgh Pirates had a hand in the design of that one?
 A very nice ribbed sauce with a little sprinkling of milkglass.
 Thanks for the posts.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Woody, that is a nice example, beautiful.
 Your bottle comes with quite a bit of providence. Samuel S. Pierce family dates back to the 1600's in England in Dorchester. He spend his apprenticeship with the very famous EAST  INDIA CO.
 He opened a small corner grocery store in 1831 which was a huge success. In his day, the stores clientele were from the elite of Boston. His reputation is still well known in the Boston area.
 This single business started a reputation in Boston that led to his family into further expansion and into other successful businesses in the Boston area.
 Stinger


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2007)

heres a pix of some food type bottles ive dug over the years mike


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

In 1873, Thomas A. Bryan had a grocery store on N. Caroline in Baltimore. By 1874, he took a partner, Jos. G. Summers and they started a confectioners and fruiterers business at 317 West Baltimore, Balitmore.[/align]The name changed again in 1886 to T.A. Bryan & Co, they were listed as wholesale confectioners. No mention of his former partner with this business.[/align]This bottle was listed as ext. rare, but since then many more examples have shown up on the bottle market. I believe this bottle would be considered rare at best in todays market.[/align]Amber is the most common, yellow amber and yellow (yellow would be considered rare). Tooled top, smooth base.[/align]I personally can't imagine what this would taste like as a confectionary.[/align]Stinger[/align]


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Here is a close up of the embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Stinger, Wow, 1845. That's cool. I did find some really crude OP bottles in that pit. Most of the embossed ones were broken, the barrel was one of the survivors. The bottom of the pit was mortar (old cistern), so it killed a lot of the early bottles [].

 If I ever dig another of these, you'll be the first to know. ~Jim


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 1, 2007)

Stinger,That Tomato Sauce is a sweetie.I passed on one at auction this year and kind of regret it.I will break down and buy one someday.They bring good money in amber,I'd hate to see what a yellow one sells for.Thanks,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 1, 2007)

Jim,That mustard is great bottle for sure.I have not been fortunate enough to dig an embossed,pontilled barrel other than a French one.Thanks for posting it,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 1, 2007)

Stinger,if you have any of the embossed St.Louis mustards,especially pontilled ones I would love to see them.Pontilled barrels are great bottles but finding good American ones are tough.I think the values will do nothing but go up.Doug


----------



## LC (Jul 2, 2007)

*Heinz catsup bottle with embossed baseball type stiching on all four corners*. Warren, I do not see the picture Warren that you make mention of, but I would sure like to see a picture of  this one if you please. I am wondering if it the same bottle I saw years ago. I tried to buy one from a young man here locally back then, but the Varmint would never sell it to me he thought it was worth a lot of money because I tried to buy it from him. I have never seen another since.


----------



## LC (Jul 2, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Here is a quart size Lea & Perrins. You don't see many of these.
> 
> ...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jul 2, 2007)

I started collecting pickles before my inks! Here are a few of my fav's. I just got the emerald green anchor and hearts pickle from forum member "Peltster" Awesome bottle but can't find much on it...... Anyone have a ID ?? Taz


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Here are two more examples of Heinz bottles that were made when Henry Heinz's brother and cousin were running the business.[/align]
 The tall sauce with the dimples is very similiar in design to a ketchup bottle made by the Flaccus Bros.[/align]The shorter of the two Heinz bottles carry the embossing of F & J Heinz instead of the Heinz Bros.[/align]The Heinz base plate numbering system can help you date your bottle. Numbers 1 to 100 were mostly hand blown and range from the about 1874 to the early 1900's when ABM bottles were used instead of the handblown bottles.[/align]Stinger
 [/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is the base plate embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is the F & J Heinz bottle.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

A picture of the base plating.
 You can see the start of the use of the base plating for other references other than the numerical numbering of the bottle.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

The early records show that the Excelsior Mustard Mills was located at 48 Elizabeth, N.Y. in 1913. However, as early as 1864 a partnership was formed to set up a mustard factory known as Excelsior Mustard Mills. It was believed that by 1865, the mustard factory was producing mustard in large quantities.
 What is important as well as interesting about this company is that Jacob Gulden was one of the four men who partnered in this early mustard factory. He was the father of Charles Gulden of the famous Gulden Mustard Co. 
 Around 1920, Charles Gulden Jr. name appeared with this company. 
 This factory became the foundation of the present day Gulden Mustard Co. This the location is where the Gulden family's business produced their vast line of products.
 Please, note that this shape and size of container was very unusual for mustard. There are numerous theories given as why they used it. One was maybe that at the time, there was a container shortage. Another was simply that they had a surplus of these containers and decided to simply use them up. 
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

In Sept of 1843, Charles Gulden was born on Delancey Street in New York City. His family became deeply involved in the manufacturing, importing and retailing in the condiment business. Charles Gulden started his working career as an engraver, but by the age of 17 he was employed by his uncle, George Geisson owner of the Union Mustard Mills ( his mustard barrels are thought to be some of the most desirable and collectible of all mustards). [/align]Charles branched out on his own and formed a short lived partnership with Adolphus Liedecker. This partnership didn't last too long because by 1877 Charles and Adolphus had different address even though they were still listed in the same type of business. Charles was listed at 65 Elizabeth Street, N.Y.[/align]Please note the picture of the large mustard barrel with the embossing G & L, also there is a much earlier open pontiled example with rather fancy embossing of G & L both are attributed to their partnership. Note, please excuse the condition of the bottle because its right in the middle of being tumbled.[/align]In May of 1883, Gulden moved his business to 46-48 Elizabeth Street. This the the same address as the Excelsior Mustard Mills factory address.[/align]Its an oddity that the Excelsior Mills Mustard factory wasn't even listed at the 48 Elizabeth street address until 1913. Also, there seems to be no mention of the two different companies merging or being bought out by the other. Charles Gulden is not mentioned until 1920 by Excelsior Mustard Mill Co, long after he was gone. In 1920, Frank Gulden Jr. was the head of the corporation. [/align]Is has been thought that Charles Gulden was an excellent businessmen who worked his way up the ladder of his family's business as well as having partnerships and early on having his own label of mustard.[/align]The business flourished and became extremely successful. It began exporting a long list of products.[/align]In 1891, Charles Gulden Jr. took control over the business until his death in 1911. They became incorporated in 1916. Frank Gulden Jr. ran the corporation until his father retired in 1934.[/align]Home Foods bought the company from the Heinz Co. The present day owners are Conagra who have continued to use the Gulden name to this day.[/align]This first picture is a rare iron pontiled bottle that has the embossing CHAs GULDEN/ NEW YORK. This bottle shows just how early Charles Gulden was using his own brand and somewhat defies the time line that has been recorded for his business with other partners.[/align]The last picture is just a pre ABM mustard bottle that my wife really likes.[/align]Stinger[/align]


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is the G & L mustard barrel.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

A picture of the a pre ABM mustard.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

The green molded jar was a genertic mold use by many of the food related companies. It was usually used with a paper label.
 However two very well known companies used this same mold for some their products. One company was Wells, Miller & Provost and the other was Wendall & Espy. 
 Most made were in aqua and open pontiled.
 Your taller ornate pickle was used by numerous companies. These are definitely clasic cathedral pickle jars and are always highly valued and sought after for their beauty. Some of the smaller examples with the cross hatching contained honey instead of  pickles or other condiments.
 Stinger


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info Stinger! here is a W.M.P. NY embossed pickle!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jul 2, 2007)

A small cross hatch!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jul 2, 2007)

How about a iron pontiled sauce or ketchup! Norm Heckler like this one![]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jul 2, 2007)

Pontil shot, any idea who may have used this one Stinger?


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. I did have a pure yellow one that I dug along with two other amber T A Byrans. I was playing bottle show with my wife and dropped it. Yeah, it smashed to pieces. I still have gotten over it after 10 years.
 Another bozo trick, my wife used to buy and sell on ebay. She told me that a pontiled western spice barrel from St Louis was on ebay for auction. I was badly ripped off for a soda on ebay and haven't really ever recovered from it. so, make a long story short, I didn't bid on it.
 I have a small collection of pontiled mustard barrels that are all embossed. None from St. Louis.
 A lot of the really rare food related bottles just don't come up for sale that often. However, when they do, they usually command high prices.
 I had a pretty good colored cathedral sauce collection, but sold it years ago to help sent my youngest daughter to college. I also had a very nice eastern figural bitters collection that did pay for my daughters college and graduate school as well.
 Well, that life with kids.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Taz,
 Wow!!!! what a bottle. I have no idea on this one. The size combined with the fluted sides, a beautifully applied lip and an iron pontil you could kill for. That is one nice bottle.
 I can see from your posts that you seem to have quite a few cathedral bottles on your window.
 Nice, very nice!
 Thanks for sharing,
 Stinger


----------



## annie44 (Jul 2, 2007)

Keep the pictures coming!  I'm really enjoying this thread!


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is probably the mother of all pontiled pickle barrels from the 1850's.
 I dug this monster along with another pontiled Wright pickle that was a solid aquamarine, but it had a hole in it the size of a tennis ball.
 It is about 10 3/4" x 5" and the early ones are iron pontiled. Aqua is their usual color.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is a picture of the applied lip.
 Stinger


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 2, 2007)

Taz,You have a wonderful collection of pickles there,I really enjoy seeing them.The fluted sauce is killer,one you don't see that often.I really enjoy the food bottles too,keep posting guys.Doug


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Cindy (?),
 I have a Skilton Foote & Co aqua sauce that is the shape of a lighthouse. It is from the same company as Bunker Hill Pickles. The embossing is the same as the smaller size pickle jars. Its the newer version and not from the same mold as the first ones that were blown into a figural bitters bottle.
 Its in polish mode today, so it will ready in a day or so. I will post pictures of it ASAP.
 Stinger


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 2, 2007)

Stinger,You mention the Wittenberg sauce being pontilled,don't mean to be doubtful but it don't look a day earlier than 1880.Do you think it is a fluke?You also mention an iron pontilled Heinz & Noble,was it a horseradish or a sauce?I thought the were not in business until the early 70's,quite a while after the pontil period.I dug a fluted shouldered sauce embossed Heinz & Noble that I regret selling to buy another bottle.It was really crude.I missed the Western Spice barrell for sale,I would love to add one.I have seen a couple but never for sale.I also know of a yellow green Wm.Schotten St.Louis barrell that I would kill to have.Thanks again for all the info and the great thread.Doug


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Doug, the Wittenburg is definitely an iron pontil. Whether its a fluke or not, I don't really know because I haven't seen another one nor can I find any information on this bottle. I'll post a picture of the pontil tomorrow.
 The Heinz Noble was a sauce and it was dug in Pittsburgh. Its the only one I have ever seen or heard of.
 That Schotten would be a killer barrel in yellow/green.
 Stinger


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Stinger,I asked about the Heinz because mine seemed to look older than the given dates.A pontilled one would be an incredible bottle.Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anybody have any info on this freak?It is embossed GOLD DOLLARS FOR EVERY DROP OF ADULTERATION IN OUR PURE MAPLE SYRUP with so name in script I can't read.It has a very odd neck on it.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 3, 2007)

The neck


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is a freshly dug Beech-Nut jar,anyone know anything about these?It has a ground lip and a 1899 patent date on the bottom.I think it was a peanut butter,but not sure.Thanks,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is one more,This one is a turn of the century ketchup from Shadyside,Ohio.This company is more famous for it's stencilled stoneware containers.Always thought these were a cool shape.Doug


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 3, 2007)

beech nut is a  chewing tobacco that can still be bought, it was* the first ive ever tried*, and *i never tried it again!*


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2007)

Great bottles, everyone! Stinger, that Wright barrel is awesome. I always thought my Braunewell barrel was a mustard. Could it be a pickle? I found an old directory listing for a Braunewell in Philly who made mustard.

 Doug, That maple syrup bottle is cool. They were serious about quality, a gold dollar was a lot of $$ 100 years ago. Along with the tobacco, there is also a Beech Nut brand of baby food. ~Jim


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 3, 2007)

The Beech Nut Company was formed by a group of businesmen around 1891. They decided on the name Beech Nut supposely because it sounded so pleasant. 
 The original principal of this company was a man named Lipe. He made cured hams and bacon using his family's formula. 
 Beech Nut is famous for their baby foods, but it wasn't until around 1931 that they started to make baby foods. Prior to that they made coffee and mainly meat products.
 Your bottle is fairly early and probably held some type of meat product.
 Its a good looking bottle with an interesting history.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 3, 2007)

Jim, your Braunewell is definitely a mustard  and each time Isee or think about it, I want it. 
 That Big pickle barrel is nice. It took a long time to tumble it because it has two shallow bubbles on the inside that I didn't want to burst. Luckily they didn't.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 3, 2007)

Spencer, want are we going to do with you. Did you think that the Beech Nut baby food that your mom fed you was chewing tobacco?
 When you think about how it tastes, you might have a point it being chewing tobacco.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 3, 2007)

Doug, that is a very cool shaped bottle. The embossing is just great, makes me want go to McDonalds and buy some french fries and pour on the ketchup.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 3, 2007)

i would swear to the ends of the earth that that chewing tobacco i tried was "beech nut" brand


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 3, 2007)

This one has me stumped. You have to love the embossing on that bottle. I wonder if it really had maple syrup in it?
 I have a feeling that Spencer may have an idea about what it really was used for. Spencer?
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 3, 2007)

which one are we talking about stinger?


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 3, 2007)

Spencer,

      You are correct,Beech Nut is a popular brand of chewing tobacco.I do believe this one is food related,though.It is embossed BEECH-NUT PACKING CO.  CANAJOHARIE N.Y. along with patent info on the bottom.I have found reference to meat products as well as peanut butter for the company.I wish it were a Tobacco jar,it would be more collectible and higher valued.I still do not know anyhing definite on it,however.Thanks guys,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 3, 2007)

Stinger,I am certain Spencer knows the true answer,also.He must tell us!


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 3, 2007)

Spencer, the adulterous maple syrup bottle.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 3, 2007)

are we still talking about the beech nut jar?

 if so i would say it was one of the afore mentioned meat products and would date around  the 1890s love the ground top jars!


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is a picture I found online of the old factory


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 3, 2007)

HELP!HELP! My Maple Syrup has been adulterated and I think Spencer knows something about it.I think it's time to get some sleep.Good night guys.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 3, 2007)

> HELP!HELP! My Maple Syrup has been adulterated and I think Spencer knows something about it


 
 ok, ok, ok, you guys have to quit picking on me!


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 3, 2007)

awww spence wheres the fun in that! jalf the time you just set yourself up[] 

 keep the pics coming! Im diggin these food bottles


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Im diggin these food bottles


 
 dig me some too while your at it!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is a group shot of a couple more for this interesting thread! You all have some great bottles keep the pix and info coming![8D] Taz


----------



## earlyglass (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice grouping of pickles Taz! You need a couple of amber Willingtons in there though. 

 Here are a few EARLY "food" or preserve jars. They are from the first half of the 19th century, and probably all New England, of course!

 Earlyglass


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jul 3, 2007)

Them ain't to shabby either Mike! [] I dont collect pickles anymore those ones just live in a box...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2007)

This is all such great stuff. I've been em-bare-assed to post.
 Does beer count as food?
 No, oh well.
 Here's one I like. Nothing special, just a reminder of how things used to be packaged. It's a glass under ring seal. 






 Oh, I do have a run of the mill IP cathedral pickle but your probably bored with them by now.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## epgorge (Jul 3, 2007)

Nothing to get too excited about...  some common pickles and 1903 meat food jar.

 when I was a kid and worked gathering sap for syrup, we use to sell diffferent grades. First was fancy, then came: A, B C and then came the end of season complete with millers (not the beer) and other bugs and impurities in the sap collecting buckets. That syrup was barreled in 55 gallon drums and sold to the tobacco companies at a discount price. It was used in chewing tobacco.


----------



## epgorge (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are three standard maple syrup bottles, probably some cheap store bought imitation.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 3, 2007)

Mike,
 That is an absolutely gorgeous photo - the largest bottle looks huge! What kind of food do you think was put in those jars, and how were they sealed?


----------



## epgorge (Jul 3, 2007)

These three bunkers (Skilton) are for sale at auction right now, starting at $50 for the three. 
www.bottleauction.com
 ep


----------



## epgorge (Jul 3, 2007)

A couple of sauces

 Taz, I have that same sauce with the multi fluted sides but not with an iron pontil. Who is to say the company wasn't using an old mold and technique on a newer product.
 Nice find. I wonder if there are others out there. I have never seen one with ip.
 Ep


----------



## capsoda (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Doug, Those are some really neat and different bottles. My mom said Beachnut meat products were popular down south. Their main meat products were spiced ham spread, (deviled ham) olive spread (ham and olives like olive loaf) and pamento spread. (like pamento loaf) She doesn't remember seeing any of the jams or jellies.

 SPENCER!!!!!! Wash that maple syrup off and stop adulterating  people. I'll tell you mom!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] OOOh I am loving this!!!


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jul 4, 2007)

we dig lots of food jars . nothing that great . here is a couple mustard's , horse radish , salad dressing's , and a couple unknown's


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jul 4, 2007)

found this neat stopper we are unsure if it goes to a ketchup bottle or not ?


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

Here the pontil mark for the Wittenburg PA sauce.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are three rare pontiled mustards.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are three labeled food bottles.
 Many labeled only bottles can't be I.D. because they lack any embossing.
 These would basically be called no namers without their labels.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is a blackglass (dark green) mustard.
 Bad picture, but none the less.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't recognize the brand, it could be a sauce or ketchup.
 Do you have any other information on this?
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

Taz,
 Wow, they live in a box now? Well, come to think about it so most of my bottles.
 Those goofus glass jars are very nice. They come in many different sizes and colors. Early on as a collector, I collected them.
 I can't understand what they held in them. The reason I ask this is because my wife put some flowers in one of them. When she went to pick up the jar, the bottom blew out because of the weight from the water.
 I tired this out with another one and same thing happened.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is the front of a Giesson's Union Mustard jar with the famous eagle. They come op, smooth base in clear, aqua and a strange grayish glass.
 This along with any mustard with an eagle embosse on them are considered to be highly collectable.
 One sold on ebay recently for $650.00.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

Ep, nice set of Bunker Hills. That would be an excellent way to start a collection of  those pickles.
 What color/s would you say these are?
 How do you sign for the auction?
 Stinger


----------



## earlyglass (Jul 4, 2007)

Cindy,

 Sorry it took so long to get back to you. These early freeblown jars were often accompanied by a glass ball that would sit within the mouth of the jar. These served as the covers. They also used a homemade wooden "formed" stopper or a carved cork stopper. I would assume that storage for long periods also had wax to seal up the corking. 
 ...And we all take the "aluminum foil" for granted!  []

 Mike


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't seen any milk bottles posted.
 So, here is one that is a very famous where I live.
 Its a quart and what makes it so unique is the embossing.
 It say CAMALIELSON DAIRY & POULTRY RANCH HILO.
 I plucked it out of the side of a cliff where I surf. There is an old dump along side of the trail as you make your way down to the reef.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

A close up of the embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## LC (Jul 4, 2007)

The embossing on this Milk is one of the oddest I have seen. Thanks for the Post.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information, Mike!  I can't imagine having one of those beautiful jars sitting in my pantry!


----------



## epgorge (Jul 5, 2007)

Stinger, 

 Color is a hard thing to determine, particularly when you are talking about Skilton and Foote. There are several variations of yellow. I use this link for color, http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html.

 To sign up for the auction, one needs to register with bottleauction.com, give them a major credit card for billing purposes and then bid. There are still 25 days left to bid on items. Those Skilton's have no reserve, by the way. You are right, it would be a very good and inexpensive way to start a collection of yellow (still to be determined) fruit jars. 

 I think they are yellow and honey yellow, but I still don't know. I don't think the auctioneer is going to name a color as he isn't sure either.


 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are a few of the over thirty milks I own. Most are local but I have some from other states, but only with creamers or war bottles.
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## epgorge (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Joel,
 Thanks for the webste on the color gauage for bottles.
 Your right, bottle colors are sometimes very hard to be accurately correct. Plus I think a lot of people are color blind and just see a color differently.
 That is an excellent website.
 Your smart about giving an accurate range with your Bunker Hill pickles. They're a nice set.
 stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is a pickle in a very different mold. Its shaped more like a quart milk bottle shape than your average pickle.
 It dates to about the 1850's. Iron pontiled, applied lip and just very crude.
 Embossed Wendell & Esby from PA.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is the embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

One of favorite ornate pickles is thia iron pontiled Wm Underwood. The glass on these usually are realtively thin.
  I posted this same one on the forum before.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: stinger haut
> 
> One of favorite ornate pickles is this iron pontiled Wm Underwood. The glass on these usually are realtively thin.
> I posted this same one on the forum before.
> Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Joel, that is a nice collection of milks. Some varied shape and types. They look like they're in excellent condition, especially the ACL's.
 Good post.
 Stinger


----------



## epgorge (Jul 5, 2007)

Do you know what type of top that pickel would take?

 I picked up this Kline top and am in search of what bottle it would go with. I would like to either purchase the bottle or find someone with the bottle who wants the top. 

 Nice pickles by the way.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jul 5, 2007)

This is very unique....

 This isn't your common pickle, is it?

 With regards to the Bunker Hill Pickles, the largest is a key mold with a really nice lip. They are all really clean too. I figure they may go for about $100 which is a real good deal for those three. Hopefully, I may be surprised and the could go for more. They are getting harder to find in those colors. The smallest, I believe, was a relish.

 Joel


----------



## LC (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice Pyro Labels Joel, I have quite a few milks in boxes, have not had a chance to ge them on the free web site yet.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 5, 2007)

The pickle bottle that I really want, but don't have yet, is a Sanborn and Son, Boston pickle.  I believe they are usually, if not always, amber.  Anybody have one they could post a pic of?


----------



## epgorge (Jul 5, 2007)

according to digger it goes for between $250-$300 in mint condition.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 5, 2007)

That's the one, Joel - I've seen a couple on ebay, but most have condition issues. Color is actually a deeper amber, not as yellow as that picture would indicate.

 By the way - it didn't appear to me that you could bid on the bottleauction site yet - is the auction already open for bidding?


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Joel, I don't know what type of top the pickle jar took.
 I got it from a long time collector/dealer and he had never had one in all the years he has been selling, collecting and trading bottles.
 Its an unusual shape for a pickle and luckily it came to me in about mint condition.
 I was aware of the manufacturer and of this one mold that they came out with ( I am sure that there are others out there like it). It was made during a time when the big manufacturers were trying to compete with each other.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Annie,
 Joel's Sanborn is very good one, yellow in that bottle is hard to come by. I have heard them listed in shades of amber. I did have several in various shades of amber at one point.
 Here is an unusual one in clear glass.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

I just pulled this Skilton Foote & Co out of tumbler. It is a cool bluish aqua. 
 It has the same embossing as the smaller Bunker Hill Pickle on it.
 Originally, they were blown in the same mold as the famous figural lighthouse bitters mold. They come in aqua, amber, greens and maybe some other colors.
 This is a newer mold with a tooled top and smaller in height. I've been told that this mold wasn't as popular as the original one.
 I dug this many years ago in the Boston area and just now got around to tumbling it.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Here a close up of the embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## annie44 (Jul 5, 2007)

I love the Bunker Hill lighthouse and the Sanborn in clear!   I'd like to have a Sanborn in any color, because I really like the shape of the bottle as well as the embossing.   Unfortunately, they don't become available very often, and when they do, there are quite a few interested buyers!


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Your right about the Sanborns attracting a lot of attention when they do come up for sale.
 I have read that they are rated as rare at the very least. They do have a nice shape to them and believe me when you do start collecting them, the varations in shades of amber, amber yellow, yellow, red amber and some with a slight olive tone are really nice. Then there is this clear one that I came across at a garage sale. I wish I still had my Sanborns.
 Well, good hunting.
 Stinger 
 p.s. when you happen to get your hands on one, post it here on the forum.


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2007)

Thats a beauty Stinger, I just have to get off my can and get a tumbler going on some of the bottles I like really well. Some like them stain, I like them clean and bright like the one you are displaying.


----------



## epgorge (Jul 6, 2007)

Annie,

 The preview continues until the 16th of July, during which, more bottles will be added, purportedly. 

 The actual bidding takes place from the 16th through the 31st of July. 

 How's that puppy doing?

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jul 6, 2007)

> Joel's Sanborn is very good one


 
 Oh, I do wish it were mine, but alas, not so. I researched it for Annie and found it on Diggers site.

 LC, Thanks and let's get those milks out there. You never know what you have that may be of interest to milk collectors.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jul 6, 2007)

> Joel, I don't know what type of top the pickle jar took


 
 I think I found it while thumbing through the glassworks auction. 
 Here is a fruit jar which takes a Kline (Use Pin) top. The one I have is aqua with amber twists.

 "315, "ARS" (in fancy script), (RB-9, #94), American, ca 1865 - 1880, bluish aqua quart, smooth base, applied mouth, original glass stopper embossed "A KLINE / PATD / OCT 27 1863 / USE PIN", the jar is perfect. "


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a Heinz Bros. Bottle I dug in Steubenville. I hope they aren't too big.


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2007)

Pulled this quart size jar off the shelf out in the garage the other evening. Can anyone give me any info as to what city and state it came from ?


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 6, 2007)

Zane, can you show a picture of the Heinz bottom?
 That is an early one.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't know were it was made but I remember my grand dad drinking it. You can't buy it in the store any more but you can still get it.
http://www.orleanscoffee.com/dyn.php/product_detail/7/Blue%20Ribbon.html


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey LC,
 Finely found your post on the Giesson's Mustard.
 Its a later example, but a good one.
 Its a mold that I don't have, if you ever want sell it, PM me on it.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is an old big pontiled pickle (14 3/4") I found while going through some old pictures. 
 I dug it in the 70's on O'ahu with a couple of really close friends.
 Tumbled it in the early 90's.
 Strange thing about it, its pontiled. However, the applied lip doesn't match the pontiled string type lips that you find with these pickles. Also, the mold doesn't seem like the ones used for the pontiled pickles.
 It was just whittled to death.
 Stinger


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 6, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> Does anybody have any info on this freak?It is embossed GOLD DOLLARS FOR EVERY DROP OF ADULTERATION IN OUR PURE MAPLE SYRUP with so name in script I can't read.It has a very odd neck on it.


 
 There was a Gordon Syrup Co but I think it was later than your bottle, maybe a predecessor?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 6, 2007)

This is the best I can do.


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2007)

If I  decide to let it go, I will give you a holler. I was guessing its age 1880s, would that be correct?


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2007)

The pontiled pickles are simply beautiful, I figure on having about fifteen or twenty different varieties of them in the next life..........................


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 7, 2007)

LC, thanks for the first dibs on the Geissons.
 It would be closer to 1870. Geisson was out of the mustard busines by the 1880's, but his Gulden (nephew) took over the building where Geisson was manufacturing his famous mustard. Gulden continued to make the mustard under his uncle's brand name until the containers ran out.
 These jars were the weird colored smooth base ones.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 7, 2007)

Zane, thanks a lot for the picture.
 Can you make out a number on the bottom?
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 7, 2007)

LC, don't wait until your next life for some of those cathedral pickles. You might have something to trade for those pickles.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 7, 2007)

Warren, as usual you were able to nail down another mystery jar of Zanes.
 Now just find out about the Spencer's adulterous Maple Sryup bottle of Guntherhess.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 7, 2007)

> Spencer's adulterous Maple Sryup bottle


 
 more like 'stinger's adulterous maple syrup"[]


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 7, 2007)

Spencer, you finally figured it out.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 7, 2007)

> you finally figured it out


 
 care to explain what i figured out?


----------



## LC (Jul 7, 2007)

No problem Pono, and thanks for the correction as to the age of the mustard jar, I didn't think it was any way near that old.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

Where are all the food bottles at? Nice bottles to everyone who posted!


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

Mellins sample bottle.


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

Heinz catsup bottle. I have another one tha is embossed Heinz Brothers, do not have it hand to take a pic though. I am guessing it would be older.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

wow! NICE MELLINS!

 thank god your not a woman lou, or i wouldnt be able to say that![]


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

I am not sure if the Jumbo peanut butter bank came with peanut butter in it, or whether it was just a premium. I believe Warren has one of these as well. Warren , do you know if these came with peanut butter in them?


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice bottles LC i like those banks.


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

You still scared the devil out of me momentarily Spence when I read that !


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> You still scared the devil out of me momentarily Spence when I read that !


 
 i wouldnt have said it, but i had too because i thought of it[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

Actually, the two images are of the same bank Tony, the picture is showing both sides of it is all.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2007)

Stinger,Here are a couple embossed mustards I was wondering about.The first one is embossed W&R in a circle was dug in a 60's hole and is smoothbased.It is kind of a weird greyish blue color.The second is embossed WICHERTS  in a sheild and I would guess it to date around 1880.I have dug a ton of Wichert's but not the barrel's.Thanks for any information you or anyone can provide.Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2007)

Spencer have you found out anything on my Adulterous bottle you were internet dating for me?[].


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2007)

Wichert's Barrel


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 8, 2007)

Doug,
 Its hard to imagine that your W & R isn't pontiled, but you never know when stuff was thrown in those privies. A mustard and condiment maker named John Smith was probably the owner/maker of your mustard bottle. The mold is one that commonly used and does account for many of weird blueish grey mustard jars. 
 Smith has been the listed in PA, but little is known about him. He was in business for only about 8 years.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 8, 2007)

Doug, your Wichert is a Chicago based company owner by a H. Wichert. He made a variety of condiments including your mustard barrel. There are about 4 different known molds of his mustard, your being of an earlier jar.
 He actually started manufacturing in 1867 and continued through to about 1896. Though business records show him as starting in about 1877.
 I have an iron pontiled example and one that is a tad earlier than yours. His bottles were at one time rated as rare, but since then, many more have been dug.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 8, 2007)

LC, a nice example of a Mellin's infants jar. Though they are somewhat common, they have somewhat of an interesting past. Gustav Mellin lived in London (possibly West London), England. He owned a very large pharmaceutical co.
 The Mellin's was supposely copied by Mellin from a Dutch chemist.
 The Metcalf Co. became the sole agents in the U.S. for Mellin's baby food.
 The wierd thing about who ended up with the rights and first trademarked label were two former clerks from the Metcalf Co. This was around 1888-89 as ads were in their names, Doliber and Goodale.
 They ran their co. into the 20 th century.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 8, 2007)

LC, this is an early example of Heinz sauce bottle (1874-76). 
 It looks to be aqua which makes it rarer than the clear examples from the same mold.
 These were made during the time when Heinz & Noble went bankrupt and Heinz's brother and cousin ran the business.
 Stinger


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2007)

Stinger,Thanks for your information.You say it is hard to imagine the W&R wasn't pontilled,most bottles in a privy used in the 1860's aren't.You also mention a pontilled Wichert's(is it a Chicago bottle?).The reason I ask is I am a firm believer that almost all bottles in the 1860's are smoothbased.You also mention them starting business in 1867 and Heinz started in 1969.Henry Heinz would have only been 16 at the time I believe pontils quit being used,especially in Pittsburgh and Louisville.I know there are bad sources out there that say different but the facts don't show it.I am always looking to learn and argue points for this purpose only.You have a ton of knowledge when it comes to bottles so I like discussing these topics with you and mean no disrespect.I don't want to get this great thread off track so I am creating another on the pontil date issue.Doug


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, it is indeed common, but I like this sample jar. I think I have a larger one somewhere, thanks for the history on it, Lou


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

I just found the other Heinz jar this afternoon Stinger, as well as a couple of other food jars I kind of like, am adding them below. It is embossed Heinz Brothers & Co. on the side of it. It is aqua as well, darn shame it is stained, but regretfully many of my bottles are. Wish I had washed it now before taking the picture, was kind of lazy today. Not saying it was a good 100 degrees in the building out back where I was getting these bottles out of boxes and taking pics of them. I took quite a few pictures of other bottles in different catagories this afternoon to post on my junk site. Will probably start editing those pics some time later this evening. I am thinking about selling off all the other plunder in my garage, too much stuff to try and mention. If I do, I will get all my bottles out of the boxes and crates in the garage and attic, and every where else I have them crammed away forever. I will then concentrate on displaying all the bottles I have in the garage.


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

Embossed ROYAL SALAD DRESSING - HORTON-CATO MFG. CO. - DETROIT, MICH. . Bottle sort of in the shape of a Lighthouse.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 8, 2007)

Doug,
 Henry Heinz was born in 1844. When he offically went into business in 1869 with Noble, I think that it would make him about 25 years old. Did I post a different birthdate for Heinz? If so,  I was mistaken.
 If a bottle is an original and it has a pontil mark, then I go by the bottle.
 I have several Babbs, Cuthworth sodas that were blown on the west coast and they have iron pontils. I know that Babb had his early bottles blown in Balitmore.  I am not an expert on west coast bottles, I just have some with iron pontils on them.
 I am also not an expert on bottles of any kind.. I have some knowledge on some bottles, period. I will share what I know or think I know ( meaning that someone reliable has proven some facts to me).
 I think that it would a great topic to explore pontiled bottles and their time peroid.
 Stinger


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

Reproduction 7 oz. Franks Tea & Spice Co. Cincinnati, Ohio Peanut Butter jar. Is there no shame anymore ? !


----------



## capsoda (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey LC, The elephant held enough penut butter for two batches of cookies. I don't know how much that would be per batch. I dont even like peanut butter cookies.[:'(]


----------



## LC (Jul 9, 2007)

I was thinking they came filled Warren, thanks for making that point. I wish I could have bought one of those blasted green banks with their original lids where I bought this one. Four hundred bucks a piece. Only catch was I had to buy all four of them. I could not come up with 1600 bucks, so I lost out on them. Still ticks me off that Guy would not sell me just one of them. I have known him for years. Guess I didn't know him as well as I thought I did !!


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 9, 2007)

Stinger,

    I didn't say you gave Heinz's birthdate incorrectly,I was pointing out that if pontils were almost for the most part out of use in 1860 he was only 16.Thanks for the insight on the Western bottles I know nothing about them.I have seen a good many sodas from the west that look to have been make in Philadelphia and Pittsburgh.Again,I only question to learn.Thanks,Doug


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey L C, this is another example of an early Heinz sauce (mabybe a number 10) that was made before Henry Heinz gained control of the company in 1888.
 My friend in Pittsburgh is well connected to some of best and most active diggers in the Pittsburgh area.
 Hienz bottles to them are just about throw aways. They get a little excited if they dig up a Heinz Noble bottle.
 As far bottles and pontils, I just go by if the bottle is an original and if its pontiled. I try and date it accordingly. 
 Doug's theory of the pontil era ending in 1860 is fairly sound, but there some pontiled bottles that have turned up post 1860.
 Bottle manufacturing wasn't very uniform back then, glass houses came and went. Methods weren't uniform either.
 I have too many bottles and will be selling off the majority of them as I clean them.
 This has been a good thread, but its seems dead now.
 Thanks everyone that contributed to this thread and I hope everyone has enjoyed it.
 Stinger


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 13, 2007)

Stinger, one final question.  I thought people always said the Heinz Brothers was a non-related company trying to make money with a copycat name.  Your thoughts?


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey cobaltbot,
 That question always comes up as to whether the brother & cousin actually took over until Henry gained control again.
 I have to go by my friend in Pittsburgh about that they actually did take over.
 However, it seems that a lot of people believe that it was copycat co. that made up Heinz Bros & F.J. Heinz bottles.
 It would seem odd for Henry Heinz to continue the numbering system that was started during the period he didn't control the company. However, who knows for sure. Maybe only the Heinz company can tell us.
 Good question, thanks for posting it.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey LC, Those green ones book out at $800 to $1000 bucks so $1600 for 4 is a steal.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 13, 2007)

They were all the same company. This will help you to understand the changes.

The company was initially named the Anchor Pickle and Vinegar Works, and was run by Heinz and partner L. C. Noble. The name changed to Heinz, Noble & Company in 1872 when E. J. Noble joined on and the company relocated to nearby Pittsburgh.
After a banking panic forced him into bankruptcy in 1875, Heinz restarted his business with the help of his brother John and his cousin Frederick, and in the following year they introduced what would become its most well-known product: tomato ketchup. The new company was known as F. & J. Heinz until 1888, when Henry bought controlling interest from his brother and gave the business its current name.

 For more try this link where I found the info.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._J._Heinz_Company


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok, but what about the following extracted from the Ask Digger pages:

*Hello*,
         My name is Vicki, Ive dug bottles now for about 6 or 7 years.  I used to just sell them by the bucketful to a local antique dealer, but recently I' ve discovered E-bay and I think the antique dealer  made a lot of money off me!  Oh well its something that I love to do whether Im making money or not.  Well, to get to the point, I have 2 bottles that I just found recently and haven't had much luck on finding a value.The first is: Embossed with a picture of an indian maybe? on a horse spearing an alligator or dragon.  Words say *TRADE MARK HOLBROOK & Co*. it is a round and a light green or aqua color, the bottom says R B 6745.  It stands about 7 1/2 "tall.  It has a skin type bubble burst on the alligators neck defect in the making?  No chips or cracks.The second: Embossing says *HEINZ BROS & CO PITTSBURGH PA TRADE MARK* It has a shield with a cross in the center.  The bottom says *HEINZ BROs & CO 35* .  It is light blue in color.  It stands about 6" tall with kinda a Janesville shape. So happy to find someone to ask about these even if you cant help, I 
 appreciate your time.                              Thanks again Vicki
Vicki,
 Your first bottle is a product bottle of the Holbrooks Limited operating at 203 Asted Row, Birmingham, England around the turn of the century. Of the bottles frequently found made by this compnay, yours is probably the most attractive. They were makers of sauces, pickles, vinegar, curries, custard powders, egg powders, soups, soup tablets, salad oils, and fruit essences. The trademark you describe was first used by the compnay in 1877 and was applied to affixed to the labels or embossed on at least two different bottle, one round and the other square (probably pickles). The most common bottle is a worcestershire sauce bottle, and they were great competitors with Lea & Perrines. The round bottle you have is the rarer of the two and was a chutney or pickle bottle made between 1877-1905. The value, I'd estimate at about $30. 
 Your second bottle is a product of the F. & J. Heinz Company of Pittsburgh, Pa. Their name trademark was registered in 1878 although the company goes back several years prior to that date. This well known company made a huge variety (57 varieties at one time) of pickles, vinegar, catsups, horse-radish, mustard, preserves, jellies, marmalades and fruit butters and more. By the 1960s they were selling more than 1250 items in more than 150 countries. Henry Heinz began the the first product, horse-radish in his mother's kitchen around 1869. I beleive the No. 35 was also believe it or not tomato chutney! Sounds to me like you have one of the larger chutney collections I have heard about. Value $8-9. *Digger*






Hi,    I read your "questions I get" concerning the Heinz Brothers and Company.   The Heinz Brothers and Company were not related to H. J. Heinz, the founder of the H. J. Heinz Company and its predecessors, Heinz, Noble and Company and the F&J Heinz Company.  The Heinz Brothers made condiments too, however, but I guess you could call them a "knock-off" company.  Whatever, H. J. Heinz did, they would soon copy, using an exact bottle and similar label, with the same numbering system on the bottom of the glass bottle.  I believe that is one of the reasons the "real" Heinz started to patent his bottles and other non-food creations (i.e. original pickle pin).  I do not know when the Heinz Brothers & Company they went out of business.  In the late 1800's, there was yet another Heinz Company in the midwest not related to the H. J. Heinz Company, too. Heinz at one time manufactured their own glass at their bottling company in Sharpsburg, PA, a few miles north of Pittsburgh and which is also home of the original "House of Heinz" which now resides in Ford's Greenfield Village, Dearborn, MI.  I don't know when they got out of the glass business.  (At one time they also made their own wooden cases, cans, etc.)    As you know, old Heinz bottles and even Heinz Brothers bottles with product and ingredients are hard to find.
     Sincerely,   Dan Dunmire   
Digger, I just returned from the Senator Heinz Regional Historical Center Heinz exhibit.  The exhibit included Heinz bottles manufactured at the Heinz Sharpsburg glass factory and a catsup and an advertisement of the Heinz Brothers.  In fact, it includes a Heinz Brothers and H. J. Heinz catsup bottle side-by-side. The description states,"In the 1880's and 1890's, the H. J. Heinz company and its Keystone Brand pickles and condiments faced local competition form the Heinz Brothers (no relation), makers of Banner Brand pickles and condiments.  Consumers apparently knew the difference between the two Pittsburgh based Heinz companies.  While H. J. Heinz Company grew and flourished, the Heinz Brothers went out of business in 1895." Thought you would like to know. Dan Dunmire


----------



## capsoda (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok Steve, I see what you are talking about now. The Heinz Brothers Co was in competition whith the Heinz brothers (Henry and John and cousin Frederick) from F&J and H J Heinz. How could anyone confuse the two. [sm=lol.gif]

 I have to go and lay down now, I have a headache.[&:]  []


----------



## LC (Jul 13, 2007)

This bottle has only Worchester Sauce embossed around its shoulder. Do you suppose it was a Lea & Perrins even though their name is not embossed, and possibly been on a label. There is the letters K Y C W embossed on the bottom of the jar. Could that possibly be initials of the name of the company, or is that the initials for the glass co. that made the bottle ? Biggest reason I posted this bottle was because of the way that little effort was applied as for applying the top. Wish some of my better bottles had tops applied in the manner.[/align]


----------



## LC (Jul 13, 2007)

Two Cottage Cheese Jars. One at leaft from J. Berling of Cincinnati, the one at right named Clover Blossom, not sure where it was from.


----------



## LC (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is a straight sided jar with a glass lid embossed Victory. Does anyone know what the encloser looked like for this jar ? Second and third picture showing lid and bottom of jar.


----------



## LC (Jul 13, 2007)

Lid


----------



## LC (Jul 13, 2007)

Bottom


----------



## LC (Jul 13, 2007)

I knew this information well at the time Warren, problem was, I could not come up with the blasted to capitalize on the venture. Still ticks me off every time I think about it.


----------



## LC (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a fold out poster that the Clorox Co. put out some years ago of all their bottles that were made in order and with the dates when they were made. I need to find where I put it, have not seen it now for some time. It would would be neat if the Heinz Co. did the same exhibiting their bottles and infor in their order of production as well. May have to send them a letter or email is possible, making issue concerning that.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 14, 2007)

Very good reading!

    This info is quite relevant  in my area. F&J's are the ones I've heard everyone say they would like to dig. I just spent the day in Pittsburgh yesterday and say many prospective sites. I have a Heinz Horse Radish Knock Off too, that nobody at the Phg Bottle show had seen before. It's identical all but the name.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 14, 2007)

hey stinker...er... i mean stinger what do you know about "courtenay &co" worcestershire sauce? i have a labeled one i picked up for 3 bucks a while back


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 14, 2007)

L C,

    The K Y C(G?)W,on the base of the Sauce bottle would stand for  Kentucky Glass Works of Louisville.*POST #236.*I don't know for sure but doubt it was a Lea & Perrin's bottle.I have seen a good many knockoffs of this shape with several different embossings.I imagine if the shape is still burned in our minds as a Lea & Perrin's,130 yrs. later it was easy to steal some of their success back in the day.I have always had some interest in these bottles but never really grouped any together or tried to list the different ones.Wonder if anyone else has any?Doug


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey bottlenutgirl, I meant bottlenutboy.
 They're not pontiled. I really don't know anything about them.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 14, 2007)

> Hey bottlenutgirl, I meant bottlenutboy


 
 smooth man[][][][][][]


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ive almost typed that before too smencer!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 15, 2007)

> Ive almost typed that before too smencer!


 
 its ok it doesnt bother me Mr. Grubworm[]


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2007)

hey when did this turn into name calling! Lets see some more food bottles! You must have another sleeper in there stinger?[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 15, 2007)

> when did this turn into name calling


 
 i started aggravating stinker about his name because he was giving me a hard time about the adulterous maple syrup earlier[]

 i apologize if i caused hard feelings i was just having a good time, i do realize it probably was in bad taste


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

Spencer,
 I was just joking with you. Stinker, Bottlenutgirl, I am sure we've been called a lot worse.
 No harm done.
 Stinger


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2007)

> i apologize if i caused hard feelings i was just having a good time, i do realize it probably was in bad taste


 
 You usually are in bad taste [] No hard feelin man and yes stinger im pretty sure ive been called a lot worse. Especially when im getting kicked out of a spot skating...lol Last week I actually had an older lady chase me with a shoe above her head![]


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

Tony, well I guess this thread goes on. I have two tall ribbed sauces coming out of the tumbler tomorrow. One o/p and the other smooth base, but a very nice rich aqua. A bulbous amber somewhat fancy designed sauce as well.
 I'll post tomorrow.
 Stinger


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sound pretty cool. Cant wait to see them


----------



## LC (Jul 15, 2007)

Trying to remember if I posted these a while back or not, but can not remember, so here they are either the first time or second !

 Six Panel Peppersauce. Embossed on the bottom - E. R. Durkee & Co. . Embossed on bottom ribs - E. R. D. & Co.; Patd Feb. 17, 1874.


----------



## LC (Jul 15, 2007)

Six Panel Peppersauce. Embossed on the bottom - S & P PAT APP FOR.


----------



## LC (Jul 15, 2007)

Six Panel Cathedral


----------



## LC (Jul 15, 2007)

Six Panel Cathedral. Pontiled.


----------



## LC (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the information Doug, it is always appreciated. I love it when We come up with a bottle with a crooked top like that, whether it be a common bottle or a good one. It always makes a bottle stand out. If Someone else has some, I would like to see them. Thanks again, Lou


----------



## bearswede (Jul 28, 2007)

You guys inspired me to view food bottles in a different light... Here's my first acquisition...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jul 28, 2007)

Base...


----------



## bearswede (Jul 28, 2007)

Crude lip...


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 30, 2007)

The word is that this is some type of Condiment Bottle. I have my doubts but you can judge for yourselves. It's embossed "Jesse H. Lippincott / Pittsburgh Pa."


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 1, 2007)

Zane,

     I think that bottle contained sauce or ketchup.They come in a couple sizes with the large one being big for a sauce but I have seen some sauces that are similar and unembossed also.The ones I have dug seem to date to the 60's-70's.They are great bottles that are different in shape than most.Doug


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

just judging by the shape, with no knowledge of the company itself, i would say it looks like a salad dressing


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 2, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Christ on a bike! I was going to post a few but I'm not putting my junk on after that. Dont want to hobo up the joint if ya know what I mean.
> Somebody start a thread "crap I took home but don't know why" and I got it covered.
> ...


 that is the best laugh I've had all night!  I dont think I want to put my one cathedral on now......


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry for the poor picture but here are a couple of my favorite food bottles. Two are Heinz but the one is the earliest version where it says Heinz & Noble and dates to the 1880s.

 ~~Tom


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 3, 2007)

I also just started collecting maple syrup bottles. Here are two that I recently picked up. They are sided with ground lips and screw threads. If anyone has any like these I would love to buy or trade for them. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## annie44 (Sep 1, 2007)

As I said earlier, I really enjoyed this thread on the forum, so much so that I have purchased Betty Zumwalt's "Ketchup, Pickles, Sauces" reference book which is fantastic.
 I also managed to win a Sanborn Pickle recently, one that I said I have wanted for a long time.  This one is from Bryan Grapentine's collection, which makes it even more special.  I was  hoping to get at least one bottle from the auctions for his sale, and this is the one.  I'll post pics when the pickle arrives, but here is the auction pic - color is  yellow green.  It is also the large quart size, 8 1/4 inches.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 1, 2007)

Another auction picture of the embossing...


----------



## epgorge (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice color and strong embossing, Annie. I guess I will know whom to contact for pickle/sauce information. 
 []
 Joel


----------



## annie44 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Joel -
 Congrats on the recent Warner's acquisition, by the way!
 Cindy


----------



## jamus (Sep 1, 2007)

I may have just solved the mystery of applied lips maple syrup bottle. In a 1924 dictionary the word adulterate means to debase or corrupt by mixture. So, what their trying to say on the bottle is that if it's not pure maple syrup they will give you your money back. They must not have been able to use the word adulterate in the sentence so they replaced it with a word that means something entirely different. cool bottle!


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the information Jamus.I think they basically were just stressing it was pure with no additives.But I still think Spencer had something to do with it.[]Thanks again,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 5, 2007)

Annie,Great pickle!The color on it is great and a shade different than all that I have seen.Congratulations,Doug


----------



## annie44 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Doug!  Now if I can only find a St. Louis sauce bottle like yours!!  I really like that one as both of my parents are from Missouri, and I was born there.   Also, any bottle with an iron pontil, that still has a lot of iron intact, appeals to me.  
 You have some really great food bottles and I loved seeing the pictures from your collection.
 Cindy


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's another favorite thread of mine.. the FOOD bottles.. lots of great looking glass here... I'll be back with pics...


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2009)

These are my favorites..I've dug them all.  First up is a pontilled two piece mold outward rolled lip no namer...


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2009)

The lip ...outward rolled


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2009)

The scar on bottom.  A late throw in a 1880-1890 era slope dump


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2009)

Next up, the common S&P in teal...found four of these at the same dump, two were broken,and I sold one.  This one stays.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2009)

Not sure if jars go in here, but I dug this one, again as a late throw but in a basement fruit cellar among a hundred Balls and Atlas EZ Seals and unembossed ketchups.  Citron no less.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2009)

My brother dug this pontilled jar in San Fran back in the 80's.   Unembossed but the lead lid says Wells Miller & Provost New York


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2009)

With the original top


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2009)

In detail


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's three labeled foods my buddy found in the wall of a house being remodeled.


----------



## glass man (Dec 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> The next is a very rare blue-green colored pickle jar,dug from a privy here in Ohio last fall.It is one of the most attractive designs I haveÂ seenÂ on a bottle.Not a true cathedral but I am not complaining.It is embossed J. MCCOLLICK & CO. NEW YORK with floral designs on two of the sides.Enjoy


 

 DANG YOU HAVE BOTTLES THAT  I LOVE LOOKING AT! LOVE PICKLES AND PEPPER SAUCES!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking good, Paul!! [] That Portland Me Ketchup is.. well.. just deadly nice!!!


----------



## glass man (Dec 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  stinger haut
> 
> Here is a close up of the embossing.
> Stinger


 

 BEAUTIFUL!! WOW! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> Â Â Â Here is a freshly dug Beech-Nut jar,anyone know anything about these?It has a ground lip and a 1899 patent date on the bottom.I think it was a peanut butter,but not sure.Thanks,Doug


 

 CHARLIE [CYBERDIGGER]I THINK PUT ONE UP AWHILE BACK. SEEMED LIKE IT HELD SOME SORTA MEAT PRODUCT. JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 28, 2009)

MMMMmmm   BACON!!!!  []
 ..I tried to find this link thru our own forum search and zilched.. did a quick google search and voila.. this is indeed the strangest life I've ever known!   https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-245173/tm.htm


----------



## glass man (Dec 28, 2009)

THATS RIGHT CHARLIE? YOU DID PUT THIS UP AWHILE BACK...RIGHT? MY MIND IS RIGHT EVERY NOW AND THEN.

 I AM GLAD THIS TREAD HAS BEEN BROUGHT BACK! LOVE IT! JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 28, 2009)

Right see above Jamie.. []


----------



## glass man (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW I DO HAVE BRAIN LEFT![] THAT GOOD AIN'T IT CHARLIE?[] JOSEY WALES


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess if a painter got a brain left after 20 years of painting, they aint nothing gonna take a painter's brains away! []


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Dec 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: beendiggin
> 
> Not sure if jars go in here, but I dug this one, again as a late throw but in a basement fruit cellar among a hundred Balls and Atlas EZ Seals and unembossed ketchups. Citron no less.


 
 What a keeper!  That is a great jar and I just love the Wells, Miller & Provost your brother dug (w/the lid)...hot dang...with finds like that they would have to crane me up outta that hole!  []   Congrats!


----------

